# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Një shqiptare krijon kompjuterin që lexon mendjen

## BOKE

*Krijohet kompjuteri që lexon mendjen

Kërkuesja shqiptare, Lorina Naci, udhëhoqi grupin kanadez që bën komunikim me njerëzit në koma*

MARK PRIGG, Daily Mail

Kërkuesit në Kanada, nën udhëheqjen e shqiptares Lorina Naci, arritën të krijojnë një kompjuter që lexon mendjen dhe që mund të ndihmojë në komunikimin me njerëzit në koma.

Kërkuesit në Universitetin e Ontarios Perëndimore përdorën neuroimazhet për të lexuar mendimet e njeriut përmes aktivitetit të trurit në rastet kur ata kërkojnë përgjigje specifike po ose jo.

Skuadra thotë se kërkimi i tyre mund të sjellë mënyra të reja shumë të rëndësishme në përpjekjen për të komunikuar me pacientët që janë në gjendje vegjetative.

Gjetjet e tyre u publikuan në Journal of Neuroscience në një studim të titulluar Mesazhet e heshtura të trurit: Përdorimi i vëmendjes selektive për të dekoduar mendimin e njeriut për komunikim me bazë trurin.

Sipas kërkueses kryesore, Lorina Naci, interpretimi i mendimit njerëzor përmes analizimit të aktivitetit të trurit  pa u bazuar te të folurit apo veprimet  është një nga kufijtë më provokativë dhe sfidues të neuroshkencës moderne.

Në mënyrë specifike, pacientët që janë tërësisht të vetëdijshëm dhe të zgjuar, por gjithsesi, për shkak të dëmtimeve në tru, të paaftë për të treguar reagim në sjellje, ekspozojnë limitet e sistemit neuromuskular si dhe nevojën për forma alternative komunikimi.

Në studim, pjesëmarrësve iu kërkua të përqendrohen te një përgjigje e pastër po ose jo për pyetje të tilla si A jeni i martuar? apo A keni vëllezër dhe motra? dhe vetëm duhej ta mendonin përgjigjen, pa e thënë atë.

Kjo metodë novatore u lejoi individëve të shëndetshëm ti japin përgjigje pyetjeve nën skaner, thjesht duke i kushtuar vëmendje fjalës që ata donin të thoshin. Duke parë në aktivitetin e tyre të trurit, ne ishim në gjendje të dekodojmë me korrektësi përgjigjet për secilin individ, tha Naci, një studente postdoktorante në Institutin Perëndimor për Trurin dhe Mendjen.

Shumica e vullnetarëve i përmblodhën përgjigjet e tyre brenda tri minutave skanim, një dritare kohe që është shumë mirë e përshtatshme për komunikimin me ndërfaqen e kompjuterit të trurit.

Naci dhe kolegët e saj Rhodri Cusack, Vivian Z. Jia dhe Adrian Owen tashmë po përdorin këtë metodë për të komunikuar me pacientët pa përgjigje në sjellje, të cilët mund të jenë diagnostikuar gabim si njerëz në gjendje vegjetative.

Avantazhi i kësaj teknike, veçanërisht lehtësia e përdorimit, fuqia dhe detektimi i shpejtë, mund të maksimizojë shanset që çdo pacient i tillë të jetë në gjendje të arrijë komunikim me bazë trurin, tha Naci.

Si e bën?

Në studim, pjesëmarrësve iu kërkua të përqendrohen në përgjigje të thjeshta po apo jo për pyetje të tilla si A jeni i martuar? apo A keni vëllezër dhe motra? dhe vetëm ta mendonin përgjigjen e tyre, jo ta thoshin me fjalë.

Duke analizuar aktivitetin e trurit të tyre, skuadra ishte e aftë të lexojë saktë përgjigjet e tyre për një seri pyetjesh.

Shqip

----------


## Toffee

Mbaj mend qe kam pare ne nje emision qe ka disa vjet se si i shkencetaret deri ne 2-3 sekonda perpara se personi te fliste e shikonin qe ca zgjedhje do bente. Bie fjala per gjera te thjeshta e jo komplekse.  :buzeqeshje: 
Sherbimet sekrete do vdesin per nje teknologji te tille, te filmi "Salt" jep nje pershkrim ndoshta cikez joreal se si i benin pyetjet..  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Fillimisht, urime Lorinës dhe suksesenë vazhdimësi!

O Tof, këtu thotë se do përdoret për këtë qëllim dhe, për këta lloj kategorie njerëzish: 




> Në mënyrë specifike, pacientët që janë tërësisht të vetëdijshëm dhe të zgjuar, por gjithsesi, për shkak të dëmtimeve në tru, të paaftë për të treguar reagim në sjellje, ekspozojnë limitet e sistemit neuromuskular si dhe nevojën për forma alternative komunikimi





> “Avantazhi i kësaj teknike, veçanërisht lehtësia e përdorimit, fuqia dhe detektimi i shpejtë, mund të maksimizojë shanset që çdo pacient i tillë të jetë në gjendje të arrijë komunikim me bazë trurin”


Dhe vetë më pas vetë ti e pranon që, mund të jetë i mundshëm për gjëra të thjeshta, dhe jo të një rëndësie të veçantë, aq më tepër me shkallë vështirësie të lartë. Se ata shërbimet sekrete që thua ti, kam përshtypjen se s'iu interesojnë të dinë gjëra të thjeshta :)
Shtoji faktin, që nëse ata të kundërzbulimit, arrijnë të vënë në kthetrat e tyre, një "agjent armik", ky i fundit do jetë i stërvitur mirë dhe të ketë krijuar një mbrojtje të atillë psikologjike që të durojë çdo lloj presioni, e pse jo edhe aftësi të manipulojë një kompjuter që lexon mendjen, edhe nëse krijohet me specifika të tilla; leqë pastaj, kush na e garanton se s'ekziston vërtetë një kompjuter i tillë nga agjensitë e spiunazhit, sepse s'do na e tregojnë ne :D
Duhet të jesh "njeri pa gjak", (si themi në popullorçe) me këto gjëra.

----------


## Toffee

> Fillimisht, urime Lorinës dhe suksesenë vazhdimësi!
> 
> O Tof, këtu thotë se do përdoret për këtë qëllim dhe, për këta lloj kategorie njerëzish: 
> Dhe vetë më pas vetë ti e pranon që, mund të jetë i mundshëm për gjëra të thjeshta, dhe jo të një rëndësie të veçantë, aq më tepër me shkallë vështirësie të lartë. Se ata shërbimet sekrete që thua ti, kam përshtypjen se s'iu interesojnë të dinë gjëra të thjeshta 
> Shtoji faktin, që nëse ata të kundërzbulimit, arrijnë të vënë në kthetrat e tyre, një "agjent armik", ky i fundit do jetë i stërvitur mirë dhe të ketë krijuar një mbrojtje të atillë psikologjike që të durojë çdo lloj presioni, e pse jo edhe aftësi të manipulojë një kompjuter që lexon mendjen, edhe nëse krijohet me specifika të tilla; leqë pastaj, kush na e garanton se s'ekziston vërtetë një kompjuter i tillë nga agjensitë e spiunazhit, sepse s'do na e tregojnë ne 
> Duhet të jesh "njeri pa gjak", (si themi në popullorçe) me këto gjëra.


O Lule tani une skam pare seance hetuesie qe te di ca pyetjesh behen, sdq besoj se shume pyetje kyce mund te thjeshtezohen ne po apo jo. 
Ndersa per punen e kunderzbulimit tani per tani them qe eshte cikez e veshtire, me perpara skishte shume mundesi sa ka sot edhe kryesishte merreshin ne pyetje me poligrafi.
Fakti eshte se per te ulur shkallen e manipulimit nje person mund te vihet nen vezhgimin e disa teknikave ne te njejten kohe: psh resonance, mikromatjet e muskujve te fytyres, vezhgimi  i bebes se syrit, resonanca e zerit e gjera te tjera te nderlikuara. Sdq jam i sigurte se edhe per keto do mundohen ti gjejne nje "ilac" kur fusin njesi operative zbulimi.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Akili-A

bravo Lorina dhe  Rhodri 

cift i mrekullueshem. kam patur rastin ti njoh personalisht.

----------


## Toffee

Nje pjese nga filmi Salt, se di sa i ekzagjeruar eshte.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

O Tof, nuk të vras dot në gjakftohtësi!  :ngerdheshje: 




> Fakti eshte se per te ulur shkallen e manipulimit nje person mund te vihet nen vezhgimin e disa teknikave ne te njejten kohe: psh resonance, mikromatjet e muskujve te fytyres, vezhgimi i bebes se syrit, resonanca e zerit e gjera te tjera te nderlikuara


Ehuuu... këto janë që nga koha kur është realizuar "The Recruit"
E, pikërisht pra, fola për kundërshtarë të të njëjtit lloj por që luajnë me fanella të ndryshme; rrjedhimisht stërviten që nëse bien pre e njëri tjetrit, të krijojnë një mbrojtje të atillë mendore, sa të arrijnë të "manipulojnë" me qëndrimin e tyre edhe këto lloj metodash, prandaj të thashë se për këto punë, duhet të jesh "njeri pa gjak".

Gjss, që të jem në  temë, jam goxha dyshuese, nëse mund të arrihet ndonjë ditë krijimi i një lloj kompjuteri që të arrijë të lexojë mendjen e njeriut, sa i përket një shkalle të lartë të të menduari; nisur kjo duke marrë parasysh veçantinë e mendjes njerëzore ndërthurur me fantazinë/imagjinatën që është e paparashikueshme, shto faktin se brenda një kohe shumë të shkurtër njeriu është i aftë të ketë një sërë mendimesh që i vërtiten dhe ec e gjeje se ç'a po mendon në të vërtetë; si puna e atij personazhit tek "novela e shahut" që ka shkruar Cvajg, ku në të njëjtën kohë tek luante shah me veten, ishte bërë kundështar i vetë mendimeve të tij që ta superonte vetveten. 
Gjithashtu mund të ndodhë që në një kohë që ke një mendim në kokë, menjëherë si papritur thua diçka krejt tjetër të shtyrë nga instinkti, e në këtë rast, si mund ta dijë kompjuteri se cila është ajo çfarë ke dashur të thuash në të vërtetë?
M'u kujtua tani Lord Henry tek "Portreti i Dorian Gray" - vepër e  Wilde, që thoshte se ngjarjet më të mëdha në botë, ndodhin në mendjen e njeriut, madje aty zhvillohen edhe mëkatet më të mëdha. 
Merre me mend tashi sesi do përfundonte kompjuteri i shkretë, nëse do gjindej përballë kësaj situate.

----------


## Toffee

> O Tof, nuk të vras dot në gjakftohtësi! 
> 
> 
> Ehuuu... këto janë që nga koha kur është realizuar "The Recruit"
> E, pikërisht pra, fola për kundërshtarë të të njëjtit lloj por që luajnë me fanella të ndryshme; rrjedhimisht stërviten që nëse bien pre e njëri tjetrit, të krijojnë një mbrojtje të atillë mendore, sa të arrijnë të "manipulojnë" me qëndrimin e tyre edhe këto lloj metodash, prandaj të thashë se për këto punë, duhet të jesh "njeri pa gjak".
> 
> Gjss, që të jem në  temë, jam goxha dyshuese, nëse mund të arrihet ndonjë ditë krijimi i një lloj kompjuteri që të arrijë të lexojë mendjen e njeriut, sa i përket një shkalle të lartë të të menduari; nisur kjo duke marrë parasysh veçantinë e mendjes njerëzore ndërthurur me fantazinë/imagjinatën që është e paparashikueshme, shto faktin se brenda një kohe shumë të shkurtër njeriu është i aftë të ketë një sërë mendimesh që i vërtiten dhe ec e gjeje se ç'a po mendon në të vërtetë; si puna e atij personazhit tek "novela e shahut" që ka shkruar Cvajg, ku në të njëjtën kohë tek luante shah me veten, ishte bërë kundështar i vetë mendimeve të tij që ta superonte vetveten. 
> Gjithashtu mund të ndodhë që në një kohë që ke një mendim në kokë, menjëherë si papritur thua diçka krejt tjetër të shtyrë nga instinkti, e në këtë rast, si mund ta dijë kompjuteri se cila është ajo çfarë ke dashur të thuash në të vërtetë?
> M'u kujtua tani Lord Henry tek "Portreti i Dorian Gray" - vepër e  Wilde, që thoshte se ngjarjet më të mëdha në botë, ndodhin në mendjen e njeriut, madje aty zhvillohen edhe mëkatet më të mëdha. 
> Merre me mend tashi sesi do përfundonte kompjuteri i shkretë, nëse do gjindej përballë kësaj situate.


Jam dakort me ty...eshte shume e veshtire te mendohet te zberthehet truri i njeriut.  :buzeqeshje: 
Shume qendra qe mendohet qe jane pergjegjese per disa gjera (folurin psh) prape nuk kane nje kufi te caktuar qe te thuash e deshifrove trurin. Jane shume qendra qe merren me perkthimin e informacionit.
Kot nuk eshte nje shprehje e lindjes se larget, 2/3 e shikimit fillojne mbrapa syve. Kane te drejte se eshte lobi ocipital qe merret me perkthimin e impulseve te nervit optik qe transmetohet deri atje.
Mos ma kujto ate novelen e shahut..se si e vuri ne pozit te veshtir kampionin "budalla" serb  :perqeshje: 
Kam folur me nje shkencetar qe merrej me alogaritma mbi AI edhe ne muhabet e siper me thoshte qe eshte e pamundur te krijohet nje AI (inteligjence artificiale) e mirefillte.
Sdq e gjithe kjo tregon se sa i mrekullueshem eshte truri i njeriut..

ps: mrekulli ose fatkeqesi..per tu pare

----------


## Toffee

> E, pikërisht pra, fola për kundërshtarë të të njëjtit lloj por që luajnë me fanella të ndryshme; rrjedhimisht stërviten që nëse bien pre e njëri tjetrit, të krijojnë një mbrojtje të atillë mendore, sa të arrijnë të "manipulojnë" me qëndrimin e tyre edhe këto lloj metodash, prandaj të thashë se për këto punë, duhet të jesh "njeri pa gjak".


Kjo fjalia me kujtoj nje agjent anglez Laurencin e Arabis, kur njeri i thote (me duket se ka qene Bernard Shaw)..ti as vete se di per cilen ane punen  :perqeshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Nuk eshte e qarte nese permes kesaj teknologjia arrijne te komunikojne me trurin apo me mendjen.... cila te jete valle?

----------


## Scion

> Nuk eshte e qarte nese permes kesaj teknologjia arrijne te komunikojne me trurin apo me mendjen.... cila te jete valle?


Me te parin komunikon kolla, ndersa me te dytin nuk jam i sigurt: duke pas parasysh se ke te besh me koncepte abstrakte, te cila me gjase mund te jene shpikje e fantazise njerzore :P

----------


## drague

dhe si do jete rezultati?

personi ne fjale do te thote kompjuteri ka pasur probleme ne femijrine e tij......dhe bla bla bla e vari lesht

----------


## broken_smile

linku i artikullit te publikuar ne Journal of Neuroscience: http://lorinanaci.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Naci_et_al_2013_Journ_Neurosci.pdf

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Me te parin komunikon kolla, ndersa me te dytin nuk jam i sigurt: duke pas parasysh se ke te besh me koncepte abstrakte, te cila me gjase mund te jene shpikje e fantazise njerzore :P


LoL... ka mundesi. Jane keta qe perjetojne near death experiences qe megjithese kane qene te vdekur klinikisht edhe shume me gjate se per 6 minuta, tregojne per eksperienca ekstra sensoriale. Tani une do isha kurioz nese keta psh mund ta zhvillojne teknologjine ne trupa te mbajtur te gjalle artificialisht me eeg rrafsh si rruga e kombit edhe te marrin reagime? Dmth a eshte e mundur qe inteligjenca, ndjesite, perceptimet, deshirat, vullneti, memorja e mbi te gjitha arsyeja qe shfaqim, pjeserisht apo teresisht qofte, te jene nje kompleks elementesh qe varen vetem nga truri e te mos ekzistojne dot pa te. A lidhet mendja me shqisat njesoj si truri permes rrjeteve neurale, apo ka nje lidhje tjeter me "eterale"? Kjo po do ishte nje zhvillim interesant i studimit.

Nejse ne boten qe jetojme, po e patentoi apple teknologjine, atehere funksionon patjeter  :perqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

Urime dhe suksese te metejshme vajzes.

Ne lidhjme me temen se kompjuterat mund te lexojne mendjen/trurin, per sa kohe nuk do zgjerohet botekuptimi mbi menyren e funksionimit holografik te trurit nuk besoj se ka per t'u arritur ndonjehere ndonje rezultat serioz.

----------


## broken_smile

> LoL... ka mundesi. Jane keta qe perjetojne near death experiences qe megjithese kane qene te vdekur klinikisht edhe shume me gjate se per 6 minuta, tregojne per eksperienca ekstra sensoriale. Tani une do isha kurioz nese keta psh mund ta zhvillojne teknologjine ne trupa te mbajtur te gjalle artificialisht me eeg rrafsh si rruga e kombit edhe te marrin reagime? Dmth a eshte e mundur qe inteligjenca, ndjesite, perceptimet, deshirat, vullneti, memorja e mbi te gjitha arsyeja qe shfaqim, pjeserisht apo teresisht qofte, te jene nje kompleks elementesh qe varen vetem nga truri e te mos ekzistojne dot pa te. A lidhet mendja me shqisat njesoj si truri permes rrjeteve neurale, apo ka nje lidhje tjeter me "eterale"? Kjo po do ishte nje zhvillim interesant i studimit.
> 
> Nejse ne boten qe jetojme, po e patentoi apple teknologjine, atehere funksionon patjeter


ke shkuar shume larg me keto pyetje... keto qe permende jane probleme teper ambicioze per stadin e sotem te zhvillimit shkencor, krejtesisht te paperballueshme per aftesite qe posedon shkenca e sotme (dhe per fat te mire do thoja une  :buzeqeshje: ), edhe sikur te gjitha keto, pra inteligjenca, memoria, ndjesite, etj te vareshin vetem nga truri. nese e krahasojme trurin me nje ekuacion me shume te panjohura, neuroshkenca e sotme para tij eshte si nje vogelush qe akoma perpiqet te kuptoje tabelen e shumzimit. mjafton t'i hedhesh nje sy studimeve te fundit, te ngjashem me studimin per te cilin behet fjale ne kete teme, per t'u bindur per kete gje. ndonese jane shume te sofistikuara dhe te dobishme per shume aspekte qe kane te bejne me permiresimin e jetes se njeriut, nuk mund te mohohet qe jane akoma shume larg arritjes se deshifrimit te trurit. 

nje korrigjim i vogel per sa i perket titullit te temes qe te mos kete keqkuptime: kerkuesja shqiptare bashke me koleget e saj nuk ka shpikur asnje kompjuter apo teknologji te re qe lexon mendjen. thjesht kane krijuar nje paradigme te re duke perdorur metoden e vemendjes selektive te trurit per te arritur komunikim me individe te cilet e kane humbur aftesine per t'u shprehur nepermjet sjelljes. teknika fMRI qe kane perdorur ekziston prej kohesh, ata thjesht kane zbuluar nje metode te re investigimi.

----------


## xfiles

> nje korrigjim i vogel per sa i perket titullit te temes qe te mos kete keqkuptime: kerkuesja shqiptare bashke me koleget e saj nuk ka shpikur asnje kompjuter apo teknologji te re qe lexon mendjen. thjesht kane krijuar nje paradigme te re duke perdorur metoden e vemendjes selektive te trurit per te arritur komunikim me individe te cilet e kane humbur aftesine per t'u shprehur nepermjet sjelljes. teknika fMRI qe kane perdorur ekziston prej kohesh, ata thjesht kane zbuluar nje metode te re investigimi.


dua te komplimentoj per kete qe ke shkruajtur,
si gjthmone gazetat i egzagjerojne pak gjerat.

----------


## Toffee

> dua te komplimentoj per kete qe ke shkruajtur,
> si gjthmone gazetat i egzagjerojne pak gjerat.


Broken ka folur tamam  :buzeqeshje: 
Sdq ky studim mund t jete nga hapat e pare per te ndihmuar njerezit me demtime serioze t trurit te komunikojne. Psh ka njerez ne koma qe thone qe degjonim cdo gje po nuk flisnim dot. 
si edhe mund t jete nje menyre me teper per te ndihmuar doktoret  te deklarojne vdekjen e trurit psh..kuptohet qe do me shume pune ne kete fushe.

----------


## broken_smile

> dua te komplimentoj per kete qe ke shkruajtur,
> si gjthmone gazetat i egzagjerojne pak gjerat.



mire gazetaret qe i ekzagjerojne gjerat pak nga injoranca e pak nga "entuziazmi" kur degjojne lajme te tilla, sidomos kur behet fjale per ndonje bashkevendas/e, atyre po ua falim. por si t'ia bejme atyre shkencetareve qe i manipulojne me vetedije te plote studimet vetem per perfitime vetjake, per te mbushur xhepat e tyre. dhe me e keqja eshte se disa nga keto studime, per arsye se jane kryer mbi nje kampion te gjere individesh, kane pasur investime te medha dhe kane zgjatur me vite te tera, i gjen ne revistat nga me prestigjozet; me keq akoma eshte kur edhe vete mjeket u besojne dhe bazohen ne studime te tilla. prandaj cdo gje duhet lexuar me sy kritik.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## anita340

Nje gje nuk kuptova une nga postimet e siperme. Zbuloi ndonje gje te rendesishme ky ekipi te cilit i prijka nje shqiptare apo jo? 

Sidoqofte gezohem kur permenden per mire  shqiptaret neper vende te ndryshme te botes

----------

